# when Love Fades......



## citico (May 18, 2004)

Last night I was sitting on the sofa watching TV when I heard my wife's' voice from the kitchen.

"What would you like for dinner my Love? Chicken, beef or lamb?"

I said, "Thank you, I'll have chicken."

She replied "You're having soup, *******. I was talking to the cat."


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

:thats:


----------



## scroll (Apr 10, 2010)

animals getting importance..


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Finally, one that made me laugh!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

citico said:


> Last night I was sitting on the sofa watching TV when I heard my wife's' voice from the kitchen.
> 
> "What would you like for dinner my Love? Chicken, beef or lamb?"
> 
> ...


That sure sounds awfully familiar.....

Is there a mike in my family room I don't know about?


----------



## WVChops_SigTau (Apr 9, 2010)

Isn't the cat always the king of the household


----------

